# Came across a gun



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

My grandfather had a bunch of guns that I ended up with after he passed away, just trying to get some info on one of them. It is a llama .380 iii-a, it's a little 1911 look alike. I read a bunch of positive and negative feedback online and I have shot this gun. It shoots everything fine except winchester - maybe 1 out of 20 or so would get hung up. The sides say llama gabilondo y cia vitoria (españa). Cal .380. Other side says llama especial. Has pearl handles. Also says Stoeger Arms S Hackensack, NJ. It has an adjustable rear sight and everything functions correctly. 
I am just looking for some info on the gun at this time. Thanks.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

very hard to get parts for the old llamas

usually in the 200-250$ range when i see them from time to time


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

llama was my first 45 , i would buy another if price was right


----------

